# Honda GX340 engine... How much oil?



## tkrotchko (Jan 5, 2011)

I was changing oil on a GX340 engine on my snowblower. The manual says it holds 1.1 quarts of oil (which I read as about 35 ounces)

Yet, the manual also shows that you fill up the crankcase until it's touching the threads for the dipstick. This is pretty common in the GX line (same in the GX160).

However, if you fill up 1.1 quarters, the oil comes halfway up the dipstick, nowhere close to the threads.

If you fill it until it reaches the threads, it's closer to 1.4 quarts, or 45 ounces.

I am frankly baffled by how much oil this engine needs. Thoughts?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tkrotchko said:


> I was changing oil on a GX340 engine on my snowblower. The manual says it holds 1.1 quarts of oil (which I read as about 35 ounces)
> 
> Yet, the manual also shows that you fill up the crankcase until it's touching the threads for the dipstick. This is pretty common in the GX line (same in the GX160).
> 
> ...


 fill it to the threads  ALOHA to the forms...


----------



## tkrotchko (Jan 5, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> fill it to the threads  ALOHA to the forms...


Well, that's what I did first time I changed oil (and last weekend when I changed it again), but how could Honda's spec'd capacity for the engine be so far off the reality of what the engine actually holds?

That's a rhetorical question, BTW.

(and thanks for the welcome)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tkrotchko said:


> Well, that's what I did first time I changed oil (and last weekend when I changed it again), but how could Honda's spec'd capacity for the engine be so far off the reality of what the engine actually holds?
> 
> That's a rhetorical question, BTW.
> 
> (and thanks for the welcome)


 THE printing people might have goofed up. I used to work on them. and we filled them till it ran out the top of fill tube.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can always try Honda technical support too. https://engines.honda.com/parts-and-support/
If you do let us know what they say.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

When Honda publishes an oil capacity spec, it is a maximum amount of oil to use, and is really just a reference point as to the most oil required, NOT an absolute amount when changing or checking the oil level.

The "reaches the top of the threads" is the absolute best method; here's a quick snap from an HS928 manual:










Draining all of the oil totally out of the engine is impossible, and there's no way to know for sure how much might still drain down into the pan, so rather than specify _how much_ to add, Honda says to _add until full_.


----------

